# Found A Deal On A Sensitive Drill Press



## rrjohnso2000 (Nov 21, 2015)

EA few weeks ago I picked up a Victor drill press, small but what I've been looking for, with a 1/4 chuck for $100. 

It's in sound shape overall, came with an ugly paint job and a Burke casting for a base as well as some speed holes in the table. 

I was tempted to strip and paint it but I'll save that for the future. I'll clean it up, lube it, repair the table, replace the belt, and get it in  service. 

If any one has more info than vintage machinery has I'd love to here it.


----------



## housedad (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice find.  Enjoy the rebuild!

Are you always going to hang it from the ceiling like that?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Nov 21, 2015)

I was going to say he seems to have all the parts installed upside down.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!
My personal preference is to wipe down the vintage paint instead of stripping and painting.
Every scratch and wear pattern tells a story, and bears the fingerprints of it's users.
Sometimes all that survives of those users are the scratches. 
Of course, if shes been abused, if the paint is flaking off, or rust is pervasive she needs a paint job.
This is my personal preference. Many people like new paint, often gray.
I'll never chide anyone who strips and paints, but that yellow is gorgeous.
Are the mechanicals tight?

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 21, 2015)

And nice score. Looks like you flipped when you got it.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Funny the pics are right side up for me, I'll have to look into fixing that. 

Mechanically in great shape. The yellow cleans up real nice and is a real nice paint, but little prep was done. Paint is flaking in spots, has a light green underneath and an original black under that. 

I've already tore it down more than I wanted. It was just too dirty. I'm still thinking to just clean it up and get it running. I'll strip paint off of a few parts that should not have any.


----------



## Kevin J (Nov 22, 2015)

Are you in Australia?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Feb 1, 2016)

With the holidays this quick clean and reassemble has been sitting idle. It has been degreased and inspected. 

Everything is in good order. Need to grease up the idler pulleys, order a new round  belt, and assemble. 

It looks like at some point the spindle bearings were converted from oil to grease, unless I'm reading the signs wrong. 

Could anyone please inform me if I'm wrong. It looks like you add oil to the top bearing and it makes its way down the spindle to the lower bearing. 

Should I just use oil or pack the bearings with grease? Does a non detergent 20 weight sound right?

These pics better be right this time.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 1, 2016)

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=5414

Daryl
MN


----------

